# How About Some Model 27 Love



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's my 27-2 in deep blue.









And here is a Model 27 in bright nickel. She's an ex FHP Gun and a great shooter.








She also has beautiful grips.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Minorcan said:


> Here's my 27-2 in deep blue.
> View attachment 18483
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, 
Looks like they're already loved , can't add anymore love to those beautiful handguns.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks Much. They May look clean but both get shot a bunch.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

That is one beautiful, shiny beast of a gun you have there wirenut!

I like the display case and tools also. I never kept the tools, I wish I had now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 18498
> View attachment 18499


That is one sexy wheel gun. Probably zero holster wear on that one, I know that I would NEVER carry it just to carry it unless it were life and death. More valuable every time you turn a calendar page!
Beautiful, thanks for sharing.

GW


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It's really hilarious when you take something like these revolvers to the range and see the look on the millennial's face when all they have are their plastic fantastics and are shooting zombie targets as fast as they can.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

wirenut said:


> It's really hilarious when you take something like these revolvers to the range and see the look on the millennial's face when all they have are their plastic fantastics and are shooting zombie targets as fast as they can.


A while back I was at the range shooting my Model 60-18 and some millennials were shooting their Glocks a couple lanes over. They commented on how out of date my gun was and how much more dependable and accurate their Glocks were. I used a speed loader to give me 10 rounds and they used 10 rounds in one magazine at 15 yards. They popped off their 10 rounds a bit faster, but not by much. All ten of my rounds were center mass. They had six center mass, two outside and two missed the body silhouette all together. They wanted to shoot my wheel gun so I let them. They seemed to like it. I declined to shoot their Glock, said, I didn't understand new stuff. LOL

Here's a pic of my Model 60-18. It has a factory trigger job.


----------

